# Warm, fraternal greetings from Boston



## massmason (Apr 29, 2012)

Bro. Carl Brooks from Charity Lodge AF&AM, Cambridge, Massachusetts.  I am SD at Charity and look forward to interacting with new Brothers in our Masonic Family.  P.S. Massachusetts Lodges are not numbered


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Community my Brother!!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome neighbor!  

Marvin from CT


----------



## hlnelson (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome Brother Brooks


----------



## Colby K (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Txmason (Apr 29, 2012)

@massmason

I'm a member of Howard Lodge in South Yarmouth,MA on Cape Cod. But lodge dues are expensive!


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to this forum.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Apr 30, 2012)

massmason said:


> Bro. Carl Brooks from Charity Lodge AF&AM, Cambridge, Massachusetts.  I am SD at Charity and look forward to interacting with new Brothers in our Masonic Family.  P.S. Massachusetts Lodges are not numbered


 
Question for you Br. Brooks...what is the reason that Mass Lodges are not numbered?  That struck my curiosity...thanks


----------



## David Hill (Apr 30, 2012)

*numbered lodges*

For that matter, why are most lodges numbered?


----------



## BEDickey (May 1, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## cambridgemason (May 1, 2012)

Hey Carl, glad to see another Charity Lodge member here.  Massachusetts has no numbers for the following, Blue Lodges, Royal Arch Chapters and R&S Councils.  We did at first going back to 1733, but in 1756 there became another GL under the charter of Scotland.  So in 1756 we had a Grand Lodge under a charter of England, 1733, and one under a charter of 1756.  The later was founded by Joseph Warren and Paul Revere.  The first was under Henry Price.  In around the 1790's both merged and because the issue of numbering came up and problems with who is first, second, third, they decided no numbers. Our Chapters and Councils followed suite. We are the only ones that are MS that have no numbers, just names, and some were plural, which made it even harder.


----------



## khilles (May 2, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the community


----------



## dreamshop357 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome Bro. Brooks


----------



## J_Villarreal (May 2, 2012)

Welcome Brother Brooks!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the site my Brother!


----------

